

Rails has Omniauth. Django has... a ton of one-off, limited social auth apps? - dmarble

My language/framework of choice is Python/Django. In general, the libraries and "batteries-included" nature of those two have served me well. But in the past month I've begun work on a social web app and need a way to integrate signup and connecting an existing user of my application to their social networking accounts.<p>The Rails/Rack solution is rather complete (supports numerous sites), perhaps because the Rails community has smartly focused their energies on developing/supporting one project. Meanwhile, what I mostly find in the Django world are incomplete, cobbled-together solutions, each supporting perhaps a few APIs.<p>Am I missing a clear front-runner? Is there any interest out there in collaborating on a specific social networking authorization project to make it "the one" -- the Omniauth of the Django world?
======
dmarble
Here are the Django solutions I've found:

* <https://github.com/pennersr/django-allauth> (at least seems to work out of the box, looks to be some of the Pinax account app integrated with a decent way of both logging in and connecting to additional accounts after logging in. Pretty good demo at <http://jug.gl/>)

* <https://github.com/flashingpumpkin/django-socialregistration> (basic functionality, note the many forks)

* <https://github.com/agiliq/Django-Socialauth> (outdated, note the many forks)

* <https://github.com/dgouldin/django-socialite>

* <https://github.com/omab/django-social-auth>

* [https://github.com/kmike/django-registration-facebook-backen...](https://github.com/kmike/django-registration-facebook-backend)

* <https://github.com/tschellenbach/Django-facebook>

------
Ciacco
I've been looking around this same issue, and haven't come up with anything
for Django. Hoping someone here has recently worked on this.

